# Pv And Nebulizer



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Hey guys,

I was wondering, could one use the asthma medication used in a nebulizer in a PV?

Would be interesting to know and if it is possible and yields positive effects would be another way to market PV's


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

Read somewhere is not a good idea, can't remember why... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Read somewhere is not a good idea, can't remember why...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Shot for the info man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

Well meds like palmicort or dulin is super thin, so will flood and leak in seconds.
So now you think dripper. I suspect the heat will be to high. The flashpoint of the chemicals is likely below 50 degrees Celsius.


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Well meds like palmicort or dulin is super thin, so will flood and leak in seconds.
> So now you think dripper. I suspect the heat will be to high. The flashpoint of the chemicals is likely below 50 degrees Celsius.



Thanks for the info man.

would adding VG make a difference?


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Just remember that nebulizers don't really heat the meds - they make use of various methods (ultrasonic, or pressure jets etc.) to turn the meds into a mist that you can inhale. So none of those meds were designed or tested at higher than room temperature

So it will be a crap shoot - anything could happen, maybe even something bad.


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Derick said:


> Just remember that nebulizers don't really heat the meds - they make use of various methods (ultrasonic, or pressure jets etc.) to turn the meds into a mist that you can inhale. So none of those meds were designed or tested at higher than room temperature
> 
> So it will be a crap shoot - anything could happen, maybe even something bad.



Thanks man..

Definitely will not be experimenting with that then..


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Are you just trying to kill two birds with one stone, or is vaping triggering your asthma?


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Derick said:


> Are you just trying to kill two birds with one stone, or is vaping triggering your asthma?



Its mainly curiosity, with all the debates going around about banning vaping figured it would be an angle to keep the ban away.

Vape has done nothing but improve my quality of life.


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

It is a good idea @BhavZ 

I suppose the pharma companies, who hate the vaping companies, could develop medication that is suitable for use in vape devices. Then they could buy a few vaping companies and continue enjoying the benefits of this new thing. 

If you can't beat em, buy em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Ah ok - I would think perhaps a chemical engineer or chemist would be able to design something that would do it, on the flip side though you get this for stealth vaping

http://www.gotvape.net/puffit-portable-vaporizer.html

A PV that looks like an inhaler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

That looks awesome

And I see that it is a dry herb vape as well


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Derick said:


> Ah ok - I would think perhaps a chemical engineer or chemist would be able to design something that would do it, on the flip side though you get this for stealth vaping
> 
> http://www.gotvape.net/puffit-portable-vaporizer.html
> 
> A PV that looks like an inhaler



That is a weird device, what is the mint leave for and where is the e-liquid? They don't even show how to vape it.


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

I'm sure this is only good for one thing. A quick THC hit vape.


----------

